# Storage



## Nic77 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good afternoon. I was thinking to add some storage space to my JD 7930. Before I build something, I want to make clear it will fit everything I need.
Do you have recommendations?
Which tools do you think I always need to carry with me?
Thank you to everybody who will help,
Nick


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Nick.. If you will look at the thread (tractor closet) by Tractor Beam. Is this kinda what you are looking to do?


----------

